# to all the newly-weds outthere



## Maomaochiu_and_Tictac (May 4, 2007)

well, we really wonder...... mama really wantsus to be together, but...... we just don't see eye to eye.... we needmarriage conselling......


----------



## Maomaochiu_and_Tictac (May 4, 2007)

Geeeee! would someone please help 'us'correct'our' account name? it should be'maomaochiu&amp;tictac', we don't know why it appears as'maomaochiu&amp;amp;tictac".

Maomaochiu says:" this is ALL tictac's fault, she was jumping around on the keyboard"

tictac says:" this is ALL maomaochiu's fault. he was tyringto type with all 20 fingers! that ain't gonnawork".:bunnydance:


----------



## pamnock (May 4, 2007)

You can't use an ampersand "&amp;"in your user name. Email one of the administrators to fix it.

Pam


----------



## Haley (May 4, 2007)

I can fix it. want it to be maomaochiuandtictac? or something else?


----------



## maomaochiu (May 4, 2007)

yeah, maomaochiuandtictac is good. thanks, Haley!


----------



## Haley (May 4, 2007)

I did Maomaochiu_and_Tictac because the other was very difficult to read. Is that OK?


----------



## maomaochiu (May 5, 2007)

Thank you! that is great!

Tittac: " why is maomaochiu's name ahead of mine?"

maomaochiu: " why is my name related to that little white jumpy hyper miss attitude??"


----------



## Miss Fiona Whiskers (May 5, 2007)

I know just what you mean. Timmy&amp; I were engaged, I was going to wear my tux, he was going towear his veil (we all know who really wears the pants in thisrelationship). 

Then Timmy bit me and we called the wedding off. We'recurrently going through counseling and frequent bondingsessions.


----------



## Tictac (May 9, 2007)

what??? you even called the weddingoff?! i will never let maomaochiu do that to me! iwill re-assure mama that i am a good girl, at least when she is present


----------

